# What's the next big live steam event?



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Where is it at and who ever goes lets see some pics. I will be in PA for some training in a week and may stop at Pennsylvania live steamers. There meet is soon correct?


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

The next one on the national level is Staver's Steam Up in Portland Oregon from the 20th to the 23rd of October.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Andre, 
You're going to miss it. 
It's SEPTEMBER 20 -23. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

MARTY"S 

It's the biggest. 

It's the best. 

It's Marty's 10th Steam Up.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's last open house is 21-23 Sept. LOTS of live steamers come. Lots of stuff for sale. Nebraska City, NE


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

How many show up for Marty's? Also is food and drinks provided?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 18 Aug 2012 08:21 PM 
How many show up for Marty's? Also is food and drinks provided? 

B.Y.O.D. (Bring your own donuts)


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Is Marty's a Private house? Also how many show up?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, Mart's is a MLS'r that opens his property once a year to over 100 railroaders to enjoy his large garden railroad for battery powered and live steam trains. 

Lunch is provided for a donation. 

This marks the 10th year for Marty's Battery Powered Steam Up and sadly the last. 

At least the last for G Scale.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Why is it the last?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

He's old and tired.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Is he moving? Will the layout still be there?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's been doing it for 10 years! It's a lot of work. It's as good as a convention. There is about 100-150 people show up.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is Marty's a Private house? Also how many show up? 
Police, 
All the information from prior events is on the site for you to read. just use Google and a site-specific search, e.g. "site:mylargescale.com marty cozed open day". 

Check out the .PDF that came up first on that search http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/stevec/MLS-Topic-Article/Cozad-2011BatterySteamUp.pdf


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 19 Aug 2012 08:39 AM 
He's old and tired.  OLD?









That must be it.

And he called me an old fart!


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 18 Aug 2012 06:45 PM 
Andre, 
You're going to miss it. 
It's SEPTEMBER 20 -23. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

Oops, you are correct, dumb thumbs strikes again.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Who's excited? Thing are for sale there too yes yes?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Who's excited? Thing are for sale there too yes yes? 
I'm confused. Why do you ask? Surely everyone else's state of mind is their business, not yours? And why do you care what's for sale?


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 20 Aug 2012 08:47 PM 

Who's excited? Thing are for sale there too yes yes? 
I'm confused. Why do you ask? Surely everyone else's state of mind is their business, not yours? And why do you care what's for sale?


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Pete, I take it your not going to be there?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Police1987 on 21 Aug 2012 09:54 AM 
Pete, I take it your not going to be there? 
I haven't been invited. Have you?


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

On the off chance that anyone is planning on being in Melbourne Australia in November.. Great Southern Steam up is on 3 days 

9th,10th and 11th Novmember In Emerald ..catered, supplies,clinics,scenery,Saturday night dinner, Puffing Billy to ride..45mm and 32mm tracks. 
in the beautiful Dandenong Ranges, about 35miles east of the city. 

Gordon.


----------

